# CPC Exam @Chennai on 04/11



## reach2helen (Mar 13, 2010)

hello 
Anybody out there appearing for cpc exam can we form a study group?
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## 5cookiz (Mar 14, 2010)

yes! where are you located?


----------



## smilenithya (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes definitely. I would like join in as well..


----------



## reach2helen (Mar 17, 2010)

*cpc pass mark*

hello!!!
Can anybody know what is the passmark IN % for CPC EXAM...


----------



## sarulmurugan (Nov 28, 2010)

*%*

Above 70%


----------



## TinaK44 (Dec 16, 2010)

*help passing the cpc test or getting prepared*

 Hello my is Tina and I did not pass the cpc test and I plan to take my test in 2011 for the second time around and I would like to knoe if anybody out there has any good tips or if they used the Certification Step by Carol Buck.  I Would like to pass on the second attempt and also I feel like a failure.


----------



## keylolo044@yahoo.com (Dec 16, 2010)

reach2helen said:


> hello
> Anybody out there appearing for cpc exam can we form a study group?
> Thanks in advance!!!



Do anybody have the study guide or practice test i can get a copy of


----------



## koushiya (Jan 27, 2016)

I have few question papers for practice.

you guys can get it through email. Please email me koushiya@yahoo.com

Regards
koushiya


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 27, 2016)

Just a reminder.  You may not share AAPC's practice exams.  Those are copyrighted and are intended to be distributed and used by students who purchase them for their own use.  You may use other practice exams created by other companies or programs for education and training, as long as they do not include questions taken from the AAPC practice exams.  Let's always follow AAPC's code of ethics, whether or not you're certified!


----------



## Fatema31 (Apr 7, 2018)

*Books*

Please can anyone let me know if chennai center is providing wit the books during exam


----------



## twizzle (Apr 7, 2018)

*Books*



Fatema31 said:


> Please can anyone let me know if chennai center is providing wit the books during exam



Here in the US you have to provide your own books for any AAPC test.

I have no reason to believe Chennai would be any different. Don't forget, you can write anything you like in your books which is to your advantage.

I was unsure of your question so I hope I gave you the information you are looking for.


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 7, 2018)

twizzle said:


> Here in the US you have to provide your own books for any AAPC test.
> 
> I have no reason to believe Chennai would be any different. Don't forget, you can write anything you like in your books which is to your advantage.
> 
> I was unsure of your question so I hope I gave you the information you are looking for.



Writing in books is only allowed at US locations. Foreign sites can only use clean books. I cant remember if it was India or Dubai where you can only use the book that is passed out at the exam site, I've only seen a referenced to it once.



Fatema31 said:


> Please can anyone let me know if chennai center is providing wit the books during exam



If you want to know for sure, contact Chennai chapter:


https://www.aapc.com/localchapters/local-chapter-info.aspx?id=01364762&cname=Chennai India


----------

